# Restauration des horloges d'édifice



## techni-contact.com (Oct 17, 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Dans le cadre d'un projet de rénovation d'une église, nous recherchons un expert dans la restauration des horloges édifices vu qu'il s'agit d'un horloge très très ancien. Svp, si vous me filez des adresses sur Lyon je vous serais reconnaissante.
Merci


----------

